# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dedikuar ty që s'do t'i lexosh kurrë...

## Teddy

_Dedikuar: Sares_

BUZEQESHJA JOTE...
Kam vite qe perpiqem ti jap nje shpjegim buzeqeshjes tende. Edhe tani qe ti je larg meje e kujtimi yt tretet me kalimin e diteve me te te njejten shpejtesi me te cilen zbehet ne zemren time, ngadale, eshte buzeqeshja jote elementi i vetem qe nuk arrin te gerryhet nga ajo forca shkaterrimtare qe eshte koha. Eshte buzeqeshja jote, qe nganjehere neteve te vona me rikthen tek ty duke mposhtur cdo tentative timen te pranoje faktin qe ti i perket tashme nje realiteti tjeter, nje dimensioni universal krejtsisht te pangjashem me timin. Eshte imazhi i buzeqeshjes tende qe ende sot me largon nga kjo dhome, qe nuk di ne zien me teper nga tymi i cigares apo mendimet e mia e me lejon te fluturoj e te te gjej ndonese nuk di ku ndodhesh tani.  eshte vegimi i buzeqeshjes tende qe kthen ne cast makthet e mia ne endrra, shnderron ankthet e mia ne shprese, erresiren ne drite. Aq e pakuptimte eshte forca e buzeqeshjes tende sa me ben te harroj edhe faktin qe tani i dhurohet dikujt tjeter. Po, ajo buzeqeshje qe i jepte permasa te tjera mengjeseve te mia kur ti lije pas kangjellen e shkolles e qe une kerkoja me aq ngulm gjate oreve te filozofise, me shpresen se do te ishte pikerisht ajo qe do ta kthente edhe ate ore te merzitshme ne magjike. E njejta buzeqeshje qe ndriconte syte e tua kur me the per here te pare " _Te dua_"e qe pak kohe me vone ishte e pranishme edhe kur me tregove me qetesine tende te zakonshme " _Me vjen keq, por ne jeten time tani eshte dikush tjeter. lamtumire_"
Une e di qe ditet do vazhdojne te kalojne e do te thellojne distancen qe qendron tashme mes nesh, distance qe do te mplake gjithnje e me shume kujtimin tend derisa dalngadale te filloi te shuhet, por buzeqeshjen tende une e di qe nuk do te arrije kurre ta varrose brenda meje.
Thone se te verteten e njeh gjithmone, sepse kur pret dike me thike apo te presin ka gjithmone shenja gjaku, vecse plaga qe hap brenda zemres time buzeqeshja jote nuk ka derdhje gjaku...nje plage qe edhe kur te arrije te mbyllet, cikatricja qe do te qendroje mbi te do te sherbeje si perkujtimore vdekjeje te nje buzeqeshjeje, por jo tendes...si perkujtimore e vdekjes se *buzeqeshjes time*

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Lale... mu ka bo mishi kokrra kokrra me rob shpie !
I modh je per kte qe ke shkrujt.. uroj ta kesh kopju se me e vujt...sdo ja uroja as armikut !

PeaCe...!

*LlaCiPaCi*

----------


## diikush

> _Dedikuar: Sares_
> 
> BUZEQESHJA JOTE...
> ...


eh ci bejne ndjenjat disa njerzve ci bejne   :buzeqeshje: 

shume e bukur ishte pjesa teddyy

fatkeqsisht njerez te ndryshem kane ragime, perjetime, dhe rrjedhshmerrisht pasoja te nryshme ndaj ndjenjave... kshu e ka jeta, nuk linden te gjithe njesoj...

te uroj pakesim te vuajtjes dhe gjithashtu lumturi, dhe po te te vene gjerat mire ne jete, te siguroj qe sdo ndihesh gjithmone kshu  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Poeti

Teddy,

Nje paraqitje vertete e bukur, pergezime
Sa kam lexuar nga ti gjer tani ne Forum, ke nje thellesi te kthjellet te te shprehurit. Vertete me pelqejne shkrimet e tu.

----------


## ...askushi...

Teddy cfare ke shkruar eshte mallengjyese,nuk e di por me emocionoi shume aq sa e lexova disa here. pergezimet e mia.vazhdo te shkruash keshtu

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

_Teddy  ....  Shume    e  bukur  dhe  po  aq  prekse, nese e keni  perjetuar  vertet  ju  uroj  me  gjithe  zemer  qe kushdo qe te   trokase  ne  zemren   tuaj  ne te  ardhmen,  Do  jete ( miss buzqeshja)  J/K  por   yeha  te uroj me gjithe  zemer  Good  luck.... dhe vazhdo  shkruaj_

----------


## Anisela

*Une ketu jam dhe te lexoj!!!*

----------


## Teddy

_Kjo eshte skica e fundit qe i dedikohet nje personi te vecante per mua, si dhurate per pervjetorin e nje dite (4 marsi, i nje viti cfaredo) qe ka karakterizuar perjetesisht jetet tona...te pakten timen...ajo nuk di ne e kujton me_ . 



*  Dedikuar: Sares*

Ka disa nete qe me pelqen te marr makinen e te ngjitem ne piken me te larte te qytetit tim e te filloj te meditoj duke veshtruar se si errsira mbeshtjell e mbulon gjithcka perreth. Eshte nje ritual qe ka vite qe kryej me te njejten perpikmeri sa here qe nervozismi, melankolia apo semundja e tmerrshme qe eshte nganjehere nostalgjia shfaqen papritur e pa zhurme brenda meje e sintonizohen me atmosferen enigmatike qe sjell nata. Madje me kujtohet qe kur isha ende femije, ne konrtrastet e para me prinderit e mi, me pelqente te ngjitesha ne nje nga pemet e o borrit perballe shtepise time, ku me disa moshatare te mi kishim krijuar nje shtepize personale qe sfidonte cdo ligj graviteti. pastaj i erdhi rradha viteve te para adoleshenciale, kur nje buzeqeshje me pak apo nje veshtrim me indiferent e vajzes qe qendronte ne anen e kundert te klases me detyronte te strukesha ne catine e pallatit nen shoqerine e cigareve te para, me bindjen qe nganjehere nje cigare dinte te dgjonte me mire se njerzit, bindje qe kam trasheguar gjer me sot.
Shume kohe kane kaluar nga atehre e shume kush prej njerzve qe me rrethojnen kane mesuar per kete pasion, dashuri apo ves timin, por me ty une nuk e kam biseduar kurre. Ka qene ky sekreti im i vetem ndaj teje, edhe gjate periudhes, kur ti ishe pjese e pandare e diteve te mia. Disa here kam qene gati te te tregoja qe naten kur me dhurove puthjen e pare, une nuk u ktheva ne dhomen time, por prita agimin, ndoshta si tentative per te tejzgjatur e per te shijuar deri ne momentet e fundit nje nate qe do te kishte mbetur gjithsesi e paharruar. Madje edhe naten qe humba perfundimisht pafajsine adoleshenciale, prita sa ti te filloje te buzeqeshje ne gjume, per te vrapuar drejt ketij vendi ku gjendem edhe sonte. As vete nuk nuk e di perse, ndoshta per tu perpjekur te kuptoja qe gjithcka kisha perjetuar deri disa caste me pare, kishte qene thjesht reale. Disa here kam qene gati te te tregoja per ekzistencen e ketij vendi, por ideja se ti nuk do arrije te kuptoje rendesine qe ka per mua, me ka frenuar gjithnje. Nuk mendoj se kam gabuar, ditet ne vazhdim treguan veshtiresite qe ti pate te kuptoje aspektet e ndryshem te karakterit tim, e tani me ben te ndihem i lumtur qe te pakten vetem  njehere perpara syve te tu sa te embel aq edhe zberthyes, une dita te fsheh. nuk ka qene e thjesht, por mendimi qe as une vete nuk dija e nuk di arsyen e vertete te nevojes qe kam per nje vend te humbur e te panjohur ne lartesi, me ka ndihmuar te hesht. Disa here, gjate neteve te mia jam perpjekur te kuptoj motivin e vertete te qendrimit tim ketu. jo, nuk eshte deshire vetmie, sic mund te mendoj dikush tjeter, ti e di se sa ajo me tremb sidomos tani, por ndoshta tentative per tu ndjere njekohesisht jshte dhe padron i endrrave te nje qyteti , kur je brenda te cilit te duket sikur te ka kthyer shpinen e ka harruar plotesisht ekzistencen tende. Ndoshta eshte eshte thjesht nje tentative per te vene pak rregull e per ti dhuruar pak kthjelltesi ketyre mendimeve te mia qe karakterizojne kete fantazine time te semure, o ndoshta sepse prej ketej mund te fluturoj me lehtesisht drejt asaj bote imagjinare ku me drejtojne gjithmone deshirat e endrrat e mia . o ndoshta kishe te drejte ti kur me konsideroje si nje romantik demode e te pasherueshem.
Te verteten une nuk e di, e nuk kam ditur kurre! Por mendoj se nuk ka gjithnje nje te vertete te vetme, e kjo imja i prek pak te gjitha pa u perkufizuar nga asnjera. e vetmja gje qe di eshte qe jam vertete i lumtur per morbozitetin me te cilin kam ruajtur kete sekret. Me siguri po te te kisha folur per kete vend, ky i fundit do te kishte humbur ato pak detaje qe e bejne terheqes si gjithcka enigmatikee une do kisha qene i detyruar te kerkoja te gjeja nje vend  tjeter...e padyshim tani nuk do te dija qe edhe sonte je e vetme ne dhomen tende...tani edhe drita qe dritaren tende u fik...naten e mire e dashur...ty... dhe atij qe sapo hyri ne dhomen tende

----------


## Teddy

_Kjo poezi i dedikohet dashurise se pare te jetes time, ku i gjendur ne moshen me te mrekullueshme qe njeh jeta njeriut (adoleshenca) u gjenda i pushtuar nga nje ndjenje fantastike e nga endrra qe mund te kishin vecse baze imagjinare pak foshnjore. a mundet te kete dicka me feminore se sa pretendimi qe vajza me e bukur e shkolles te dashurohet pas dikujt qe ka vetem dy vjet me pak se ajo? Nuk e di, tani sa here kujtohen ato vite me vjen te buzeqesh, e megjithate nuk mund te fsheh se edhe sot ne distance vitesh,ne distance dashurish,ne distance vajzash qe kane hyre ne jeten time,  brenda meje ajo vajze vazhdon te mbaje nje vend te vecante, sot e pergjithmone. Kjo poezi eshte per ty Silva_
*
Dedikuar: Silva Priftanjit*



Nje liber ne nje fjale te vetme,
nje oqean ne nje pike loti,
nje shekull ne nje sekonde.
Kerkoja dicka te vogel
ne nje bote te pafund,
por te gjeta ty,
qe me dhurove 
nje dashuri te pafund,
nje ndjenje pakufij
ne nje bote kaq te vogel.

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Ishalla kto fjal qe the ja vlejn tja thush asaj qe ja ke thon lale se kaiher nuk meritojn asigjo. Me pelqu shume shkrimi jot.

----------


## Dara

> Ishalla kto fjal qe the ja vlejn tja thush asaj qe ja ke thon lale se kaiher nuk meritojn asigjo. Me pelqu shume shkrimi jot.


ncnncnc ti do drru....nuk meritojne asnje gje???

Teddy:
Per kedo qe te kritikoi ne menyre subjektive po e them per here te dyte nje shprehje ne shqip ne kete forum: Qente le te lehin karvani te shkoj perpara.


Nuk kam pse te te them urime, apo keshtu te vaxhdosh, pasi keto qe po shkruan jane ndjenja;ato qe ti ke kaluar; ato qe ti ke perjetuar...dhe si te tilla nuk do te shprehesha : " Sa me shume zhgenjime pac". Thjesht te pergezoj per talentin edhe guximin qe ke duke hedhur ne flete te kaluaren.
Nqs nuk jane kujtimet e tua, perseri pergezime! Kjo do te thote qe jeni vezhgues i kujdesshem i rrethinave apo njerezve qe keni perqark. Jeni gjithnje ne gjendje "alert" ne raport me te tjeret. 

P.S.
Keni vertetuar nje prej teorive te mija : *NJe mashkulli nuk i duhet te therrase ne menyre qe te degjohet!*

----------


## Teddy

_Dedikuar E.SH_


Ka disa qe nete qe gjithcka cfare me rrethon me kthen tek ty e papritur e gjej veten ne nje dimension te tjeter. Ngadale,  asistoj se si muret e dhomes time rrezohen pa zhurme kurse zemra ime cuditerisht ngushtohet gjithnje e me teper e me le pa fryme. Eshte nje proces sa i zakonshem po aq edhe i paevitueshem, e megjithate nuk arrij te kuptoj pse gjithmone me ben te ndihem disi i disorientuar. Ndonese tashme qe muret jane zhdukur e arrij te shoh henen ndjej se si nje shi i imet pikon mbi mua, nje shi i vecante, qe lag vetem perbrenda dhe kthen kete dimension e atmosferen qe ndihet ne te ne me teper asfiksuese. Kujtime te ndryshme me sjellin perpara meje momente, situata diferente, por te shoqeruara gjithnje nga e njejta ndjenje, nderthurje e mrekullueshme e trishtimit, melankolise e nostalgjise, qe e ben me te hidhur se sa gota e konjakut qe kam rrekellyer pak caste me perpara se te fluturoja ne keto treva te panjohura qe nuk di ne i perkasin me teper imagjinates time apo realitetit. Jo, nuk jam i dehur si mund te mendoj dikush prej jush, fatkeqsisht jam totalisht i ndergjegjshem perndryshe nuk do arrija te ndjeja kete shtrengim qe po me le pa fryme ketu brenda ketij gjoksit tim, nuk do te isha duke shtrenguar fort celularin ne tentative ti rezistoj tundimit te te telefonoj ndonese tashme e di qe je duke shtrenguar fort jastekun sic ben gjithnje kur enderron dicka te bukur,e une nuk kam dashur e kurre nuk do te te dua te te prish endrrat, nuk do te kisha deshire te vrapoja drejt shtepise tende e te citofonoja gjithe familjet qe banojne ne rrugen tende e t'iu bertisja se kam nevoje per ty, se kam nevoje te te shoh brenda shtratit tim qe ti fal nates time edhe une nje enderr, qe ti fal jetes time nje agim, qe te jem serish une... Por brenda meje dicka me pengon te rend drejt teje e te te tregoj se ne c'ferr gjendem nganjehere gjate ketyre neteve te mia, me frenon deshiren per te pare ate shkelqimin e veshtrimit tend qe do te thyente cdo brenge ketu brenda ketij shpirtit tim me ate forcen e tij vezelluese. Brenda meje dicka me thote se eshte nje nate si gjithe te tjerat e nuk ka pse te kthehet ne te vecante, prandaj me shtyn drejt sirtarit, te terheq bllokun tim te shenimeve e ti gjej nje mbyllje kesaj skices time..nje mbyllje qe sonte une nuk po arrij ta gjej dot, prandaj po te lutem qe ne se nje dite ti do te lexosh keto rrjeshta ndihmome ti gjejme nje fund ...une e di qe ty te pelqejne perrallat

----------


## romeoOOO

Po sikur ti stamposh kto lale ene tja cosh me poste? Per mendimin tim do te jesh i sigurte qe do ti lexoi!  :shkelje syri: 



Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe te bashkohesh nje dite me dashurine tende!

----------


## Moltisanti

Shume te bukura dhe shume Prekese , por une do ti quaja te* pranueshmet e jetes* , Dashuri pa vuajtje nuk ka kuptim. 

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Teddy

_Dedikuar Jones_




...e me ne fund tani ti qendron e ulur ketu perballe meje...veshtrimi qe i leshon vjedhurazi celularit tend me ben te kuptoj qe mendimet e tua jane gjetke, por ti tani je ketu e per mua, nje fytyre te panjohur deri dje ne universin tend, ashtu si me siguri do te jete edhe mengjesin tjeter, kaq eshte e mjaftueshme per ti dhuruar mbremjes se sotme, (ah sikur vetem kesaj), nje motiv te mrekullueshem sa edhe magjik...eshte e cuditshme se si disa ndjesi ke fatin ti perjetosh pikerisht ne momentet kur me pak mendon se mund ti ndeshesh, ne ato momente kur pas nje lufte te vazhdueshme me zemren tende, pas shume mundimeve ke arritur ti besh te kuptoje qe ajo qe po perjeton eshte thjesht nje periudhe dreqi, e qe i duhet te mesohet me ate varferine qe eshte kthyer ne nje kostante te pandryshueshme e jetes tende, por prezenca jote ketu eshte e mjaftushme per te rrezuar cdo argument te pjeses time racionale e per ti dhene ze me shume se asnjehere shpirtit tim...perpiqem te perqendrohem diku tjeter,i shtyre nga ankthi se revolucionit qe ndjej perbrenda i kunderpergjigjet indiferenca jote, por buzeqeshja qe ke te stampuar ne buze,ne syte e tu te shndritshem, qe me siguri i kane rrembyer dicka kaltersise qiellore, ose ndoshta ngjyra e tij eshte thjesht reflektim i tyre, ne cdo qelize te fytyres tende engjellore,ndihmon qe gjithcka qe me rrethon e qe mund te kete arrogancen te terheqe vemendjen time qofte edhe per nje cast te vetem,te zhduket pa lene gjurme e te mbetemi vetem une e ti, vetem paraliza ime faciale dhe syte e tu, esenca vitale e kesaj nate...e di, duhet te gjej dicka per te thene, dicka qe te me lejoje te filloj te recitoj pjesen time, dicka qe te me ndihmoje te justifikoj perpara teje kete gjendjen time te dalldisur, tipike adoleshenciale, qe cdo pijanec i rregjur do te kishte zili, por jam i ndergjigjshem aq sa te kuptoj qe ne kete moment nuk jam ne gjendje te formuloj nje mendim llogjik...papritur veshtrimi yt kryqezon timin....jo te lutem jo, jo ,mos buzeqesh , mos me privo edhe nga ky pak ajer...realisht mendon qe une nuk e di qe do te me mjaftonte buzeqeshja jote per te vazhduar te marre fryme? e di, por nuk kam nevoje per ta konfirmuar, nuk dua, kupton?...nuk dua, sepse qe neser une nuk di ku do te ndodhet e nuk dua te kem nevojen ta kerkoj me pas si i cmendur ne cdo rrugice te qyetit tone, ne cdo nate me yje, pas cdo rizgjimi...me degjon nuk dua...por ti buzeqeshe dhe une nuk gjeta dot arme tjeter pervcse te ulja veshtrimin tim...me kot, vezullimin e saj do ta kisha ndjere edhe sikur te kisha qene i verber...
( vazhdon)

----------


## land

> _Dedikuar: Sares_
> 
> BUZEQESHJA JOTE...
> Kam vite qe perpiqem ti jap nje shpjegim buzeqeshjes tende. Edhe tani qe ti je larg meje e kujtimi yt tretet me kalimin e diteve me te te njejten shpejtesi me te cilen zbehet ne zemren time, ngadale, eshte buzeqeshja jote elementi i vetem qe nuk arrin te gerryhet nga ajo forca shkaterrimtare qe eshte koha. Eshte buzeqeshja jote, qe nganjehere neteve te vona me rikthen tek ty duke mposhtur cdo tentative timen te pranoje faktin qe ti i perket tashme nje realiteti tjeter, nje dimensioni universal krejtsisht te pangjashem me timin. Eshte imazhi i buzeqeshjes tende qe ende sot me largon nga kjo dhome, qe nuk di ne zien me teper nga tymi i cigares apo mendimet e mia e me lejon te fluturoj e te te gjej ndonese nuk di ku ndodhesh tani.  eshte vegimi i buzeqeshjes tende qe kthen ne cast makthet e mia ne endrra, shnderron ankthet e mia ne shprese, erresiren ne drite. Aq e pakuptimte eshte forca e buzeqeshjes tende sa me ben te harroj edhe faktin qe tani i dhurohet dikujt tjeter. Po, ajo buzeqeshje qe i jepte permasa te tjera mengjeseve te mia kur ti lije pas kangjellen e shkolles e qe une kerkoja me aq ngulm gjate oreve te filozofise, me shpresen se do te ishte pikerisht ajo qe do ta kthente edhe ate ore te merzitshme ne magjike. E njejta buzeqeshje qe ndriconte syte e tua kur me the per here te pare " _Te dua_"e qe pak kohe me vone ishte e pranishme edhe kur me tregove me qetesine tende te zakonshme " _Me vjen keq, por ne jeten time tani eshte dikush tjeter. lamtumire_"
> Une e di qe ditet do vazhdojne te kalojne e do te thellojne distancen qe qendron tashme mes nesh, distance qe do te mplake gjithnje e me shume kujtimin tend derisa dalngadale te filloi te shuhet, por buzeqeshjen tende une e di qe nuk do te arrije kurre ta varrose brenda meje.
> Thone se te verteten e njeh gjithmone, sepse kur pret dike me thike apo te presin ka gjithmone shenja gjaku, vecse plaga qe hap brenda zemres time buzeqeshja jote nuk ka derdhje gjaku...nje plage qe edhe kur te arrije te mbyllet, cikatricja qe do te qendroje mbi te do te sherbeje si perkujtimore vdekjeje te nje buzeqeshjeje, por jo tendes...si perkujtimore e vdekjes se *buzeqeshjes time*


Teddy Je madheshtor,pikerisht ne kte nate te poshter me kujtove nje histori qe me ka ndodhur vite me  pare,komplimente dhe respekt

----------


## Nyx

> BUZEQESHJA JOTE...
> Kam vite qe perpiqem ti jap nje shpjegim buzeqeshjes tende. Edhe tani qe ti je larg meje e kujtimi yt tretet me kalimin e diteve me te te njejten shpejtesi me te cilen zbehet ne zemren time, ngadale, eshte buzeqeshja jote elementi i vetem qe nuk arrin te gerryhet nga ajo forca shkaterrimtare qe eshte koha. Eshte buzeqeshja jote, qe nganjehere neteve te vona me rikthen tek ty duke mposhtur cdo tentative timen te pranoje faktin qe ti i perket tashme nje realiteti tjeter, nje dimensioni universal krejtsisht te pangjashem me timin. Eshte imazhi i buzeqeshjes tende qe ende sot me largon nga kjo dhome, qe nuk di ne zien me teper nga tymi i cigares apo mendimet e mia e me lejon te fluturoj e te te gjej ndonese nuk di ku ndodhesh tani.  eshte vegimi i buzeqeshjes tende qe kthen ne cast makthet e mia ne endrra, shnderron ankthet e mia ne shprese, erresiren ne drite. Aq e pakuptimte eshte forca e buzeqeshjes tende sa me ben te harroj edhe faktin qe tani i dhurohet dikujt tjeter. Po, ajo buzeqeshje qe i jepte permasa te tjera mengjeseve te mia kur ti lije pas kangjellen e shkolles e qe une kerkoja me aq ngulm gjate oreve te filozofise, me shpresen se do te ishte pikerisht ajo qe do ta kthente edhe ate ore te merzitshme ne magjike. E njejta buzeqeshje qe ndriconte syte e tua kur me the per here te pare " _Te dua_"e qe pak kohe me vone ishte e pranishme edhe kur me tregove me qetesine tende te zakonshme " _Me vjen keq, por ne jeten time tani eshte dikush tjeter. lamtumire_"
> Une e di qe ditet do vazhdojne te kalojne e do te thellojne distancen qe qendron tashme mes nesh, distance qe do te mplake gjithnje e me shume kujtimin tend derisa dalngadale te filloi te shuhet, por buzeqeshjen tende une e di qe nuk do te arrije kurre ta varrose brenda meje.
> Thone se te verteten e njeh gjithmone, sepse kur pret dike me thike apo te presin ka gjithmone shenja gjaku, vecse plaga qe hap brenda zemres time buzeqeshja jote nuk ka derdhje gjaku...nje plage qe edhe kur te arrije te mbyllet, cikatricja qe do te qendroje mbi te do te sherbeje si perkujtimore vdekjeje te nje buzeqeshjeje, por jo tendes...si perkujtimore e vdekjes se *buzeqeshjes time*



Me duket sikur ti ke qen pas kraheve te mija ate dite kur buzeqeshja ime vdiq :buzeqeshje: 
Vertet qe kam mbetur pa fjale, pergezime qe di te hedhesh kaq bukur ne rrjeshta dicka kaq te "shemtuar", sepse un sa her qe e kam marre guximin cdo gje ka marre fund me nje shkrepse te vetme.

----------


## karremi

> _Dedikuar: Sares_
> 
> BUZEQESHJA JOTE...
> Kam vite qe perpiqem ti jap nje shpjegim buzeqeshjes tende. Edhe tani qe ti je larg meje e kujtimi yt tretet me kalimin e diteve me te te njejten shpejtesi me te cilen zbehet ne zemren time, ngadale, eshte buzeqeshja jote elementi i vetem qe nuk arrin te gerryhet nga ajo forca shkaterrimtare qe eshte koha. Eshte buzeqeshja jote, qe nganjehere neteve te vona me rikthen tek ty duke mposhtur cdo tentative timen te pranoje faktin qe ti i perket tashme nje realiteti tjeter, nje dimensioni universal krejtsisht te pangjashem me timin. Eshte imazhi i buzeqeshjes tende qe ende sot me largon nga kjo dhome, qe nuk di ne zien me teper nga tymi i cigares apo mendimet e mia e me lejon te fluturoj e te te gjej ndonese nuk di ku ndodhesh tani.  eshte vegimi i buzeqeshjes tende qe kthen ne cast makthet e mia ne endrra, shnderron ankthet e mia ne shprese, erresiren ne drite. Aq e pakuptimte eshte forca e buzeqeshjes tende sa me ben te harroj edhe faktin qe tani i dhurohet dikujt tjeter. Po, ajo buzeqeshje qe i jepte permasa te tjera mengjeseve te mia kur ti lije pas kangjellen e shkolles e qe une kerkoja me aq ngulm gjate oreve te filozofise, me shpresen se do te ishte pikerisht ajo qe do ta kthente edhe ate ore te merzitshme ne magjike. E njejta buzeqeshje qe ndriconte syte e tua kur me the per here te pare " _Te dua_"e qe pak kohe me vone ishte e pranishme edhe kur me tregove me qetesine tende te zakonshme " _Me vjen keq, por ne jeten time tani eshte dikush tjeter. lamtumire_"
> Une e di qe ditet do vazhdojne te kalojne e do te thellojne distancen qe qendron tashme mes nesh, distance qe do te mplake gjithnje e me shume kujtimin tend derisa dalngadale te filloi te shuhet, por buzeqeshjen tende une e di qe nuk do te arrije kurre ta varrose brenda meje.
> Thone se te verteten e njeh gjithmone, sepse kur pret dike me thike apo te presin ka gjithmone shenja gjaku, vecse plaga qe hap brenda zemres time buzeqeshja jote nuk ka derdhje gjaku...nje plage qe edhe kur te arrije te mbyllet, cikatricja qe do te qendroje mbi te do te sherbeje si perkujtimore vdekjeje te nje buzeqeshjeje, por jo tendes...si perkujtimore e vdekjes se *buzeqeshjes time*


Ndoshta as une s'duhej ta lexoja kurre, pasi menyra me te cilen ti Teddy shkruan duhet akoma perpunuar jashtezakonisht qe t'ia vleje te lexohet.

Ndoshta ndjenjat ne kete tip hartimi ishin te sinqerta por gdhendja eshte e zymte!
Suksese ne te ardhmen!

----------


## Teddy

dedikuar S.

*Prag nisjeje*

...e di, pas pak me duhet te nisem...e ti si gjithmone do te jesh ne ate binar me mua duke shtrenguar duart e mia, duke me perqafuar here pas here, duke kerkuar te ndeshesh veshtrimin tim, qe do jete si gjithnje i perhumbur ne piken ku shinat bashkohen me qiellin. do perpiqesh te kuptosh nese pas atij shikimi fshihet nje ndjesi kenaqsie, i natyrshem duke qene se rikthehem ne ate boten, per te cilen te flas gjithnje me aq shume entuziazem, apo dicka e ngjashme me lemshin qe shqeteson fytin tend. e nuk do te flasesh, ti nuk do te thuash asgje gjate gjithe asaj pritjeje vrasese, ndonese me urren e me do shume se kurre, ndonese nuk i fal vetes qe edhe kesaj here je serish aty, teksa konstaton se sado tashme nuk eshte hera e pare qe perjeton nje situate te tille, perbrenda eshte e njejta e zakonshmja shkretetire. pyetjeve te mia sporadike, ne tentative per te thyer ate heshtjen gerryese do te perpiqesh ti pergjigjesh me nje levizjeje koke, por ne fund kur zeri i ftohte i altoparlanteve do te lajmeroje, qe treni im eshte ne mberritje, nje lot kapricioz do te mposht barrierat e tua te brishta. e teksa do te rikutjosh se shpartalluese di te jete nganjehere nje ushtri lotesh, do te me hidhesh ne qafe, ne tentative qe te mos me lejosh te admiroj nje nga momentete mia te preferuara. ti nuk mund te imagjinosh sa e bukur je teksa perlotesh. do te me shtrengosh gjithnje e me fort, e me zerin tend te mallengjyer do te me pershperisesh " te urrej. e sheh si me ben te vuash?". Une do te hesht per nje cast, pastaj do te perseris mekanikisht " jane vetem dy jave. eshte hera e fundit te betohem". ti do te pohosh me koke, por te dy e dime qe keto jave do te duken te pafundme e qe nisje te mia e rrjedhimisht situata dhimbjeje identike do te na duhet ende te perjetojme, e paradoksalisht te dy e shpresojme dicka te tille, sepse kjo do te thote qe edhe pas disa muajsh do te jemi serish bashke. E sa me teper fishkellima e trenit do te afrohet, ti aq me teper do te me perqafosh, e une do te rikujtoj sa do te me mungoje neteve te mia tiranase, kaluar bareve e gotave te konjakut, aroma e trupit tend, gusheza jote, e cila duket si e krijuar qellimisht per te vendosur buzet e mia. Me pas zhurma metalike e deres se trenit qe hapet, do te na zgjoje nga ai moment, qe do donim te ishte i perjetshem, e do te fillojme te veshtrojme me zili, te gjithe ata udhetare qe zbresin. e po te jemi me fat, syte tane nuk do te ndeshin nje tjeter cift te rinjsh qe perqfohen te permalluar e te lumtur. "me duhet te shkoj" do te them une teksa do te te perkedhel faqet e skuqura nga te ftohtet e me te njoma se zakonisht. ti do te afrohesh e do te me puthesh, duke mermeritur "te dua, te dua, te dua shqiptar i mallkuar" e me pas do te jete i vetmi cast qe ti do te buzeqeshesh. " ta dish ti sa te dua une" do te mendoj, por nuk do te flas, tani jam une ai qe ka veshtiresi te artikuloj fjalet. me ankth do te veshtroj drejt asaj dere te mallkuar, e do ti afrohem, do te ngjis valixhet, e me pas do te hip edhe vete. e teksa do te veshtroj drejt teje, qe tashme as perpiqesh me te permbash lotet, do te shpresoj qe ai tren te niset sa me shpejt. por ia do te vonoje si gjithmone, do te vonoje aq shume, sa per mua eshte e paevitueshme te rezistoj te mos zbres edhe njehere pa te puthur edhe njehere per heret e fundit. e buzet e mia, kesaj here do te njomen jo vetem nga ato te tuat, por edhe nga ndonje lot qe perpiqet te me pershendese ne menyre te vecante. pastaj do te vrapoj e do te hip momentin e fundit. e ndersa menjehere dera do te mbyllet e une do te shoh se si do vazhdosh te levizesh buzet per te me thene pa ze "te dua" une do te ngjis duart e mia pas xhamit. ti do te fillosh te zvogelohesh gjithnje e me teper ne sfond, e pas nje casti do te zhdukesh..."te dua" do pershperis edhe une per here te fundit pakuptuar e do te largoj koken nga xhami. me neveri do te shoh ne ka ndonje vend te lire, por edhe nese do ta gjej, do evitoj te perzihem me te tjeret...me pelqen te mos kem askend prane, teksa perlotem..."te dua vogelushe"

----------


## Julius

> Dedikuar ty që s'do t'i lexosh kurrë...


 :ngerdheshje: 
Po sikur t'i kenë lexu kto, mi ke vu në rradhë ne me emra pale.

----------

